# Dutch oven table?



## lowcountrygamecock (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm just starting to get into camping and want to start cooking with a dutch oven. Is a dutch oven table necessary?  I'm not worried about the bending oven part as much as I'm worried about where to put the coals if I don't have one. I've seen people dig a hole but I'm not liking that option because I'm sure there are places that don't want you digging up the yard or campground. Any help?


----------



## ajbert (Jan 30, 2014)

To be honest, I don't even know what you are talking about.  When I cook with a DO outdoors I either have it up on a grill above the coals or just set it down in the coals.  Kind of depends on what one is cooking.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 30, 2014)

I see no need to dig a hole.  When I "campfire" cook in a dutch oven it is placed on/near the coals ( fire on the ground ) or hung on an "A" frame above the coals.  I am sure I am ignorant here but more info might help understand your question.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2014)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> I'm just starting to get into camping and want to start cooking with a dutch oven. Is a dutch oven table necessary? I'm not worried about the bending oven part as much as I'm worried about where to put the coals if I don't have one. I've seen people dig a hole but I'm not liking that option because I'm sure there are places that don't want you digging up the yard or campground. Any help?


The table is strictly for convenience. You can just as easily cook on the ground like most, or if you are going to be learning in the back yard a brick pad is nice..

Now if you don't have a legged Dutch oven, you'll want some type of grill to sit it on. You can crib it, or there are lots of ways to improvise depending upon what you are doing, baking breads or deserts, cooking low and slow, high and fast. Normally the places I have seen the cooking table is at permanent outdoors camps. Hunting , fishing, scout camps, etc.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't use one. I'm usually right in the fire or set up rocks in or near the fire to set the DO on. I also have a 18" pizza pan I use for areas that may not have fire pits or don't allow "open fires".


----------



## dj54 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a dutch oven table made by lodge I think. Pretty handy to have but a little expensive. I start my charcoals in a chimney and with my DO on the table pour the coals in the corner,(it has a wind screen so none are spilled) then set the amount of coals out for the bottom with tongs, put the DO on them and put the remaining coals on the lid. Before those coals are burned out I start a new batch and do the same except I rake all the old coals over to the corner and start anew. You can put two or three DO's on the table at the same time. If you are going to do some serious DO cooking in my opinion the table is the way to go. Also I might add clean up is easy ant the table legs fold up to make a neat package.


----------



## dj54 (Jan 31, 2014)

You may find a better price on the table on e-bay or amazon. Lodge's price was $250.00


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jan 31, 2014)

I hadn't thought about the pizza pan idea but that will probably work short term.  As far as tables go bass pro has one for 169 that looks pretty stout but that's pricey.  Camp chef has a 32" model for $79 but it says removable legs and not folding legs so I don't know how much of a pain that would be.  I think for now i'll try it straight in the coals or putting coals in a pan then work up to the table eventually for longer trips.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not as portable, but here's what I use at home. Concrete paver top. I still put the pizza pan on it for easy clean up. It's main purpose though is for the mini-wsm. Along the lines of the pizza pan, I have set it on the wood picnic tables at the campgrounds and never left a mark. I wouldn't leave it unattended but it does work.













11930472294_0145336cf9_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 31, 2014


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 31, 2014)

The table is great for comfort, but they are heavy.  Camp Chef makes a simple single DO table that is good for when the ground is cold or wet.  A metal oil changing pan will also work out just fine. (Be careful of galvanized metal fumes)


----------



## scott farmer (Feb 5, 2014)

I use this table with my ovens. It's a bit pricey, but cheaper than the lodge tables. As stated above, they are heavy and are overkill, but my back would be out for days if I spent all day bent over the ground coking.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah that's the other one I was looking at. Do the legs fold up?


----------



## scott farmer (Feb 14, 2014)

The are removable but not fold-able. You just twist a thumb screw on each leg and the pull off.


----------



## odironchefs (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a Dutch Oven cooking table by lodge. i got it at Bass Pro for less than $200. I got it cause i was tired of bending over and having the DO's at waist height made it easy for me to cook plus i do alot of cooking demos for stores and Virginia State Parks so its nice people can see what i am doing.Here is a pic of my table with my DOs on it.

.                                  













fall dog 013.jpg



__ odironchefs
__ Mar 3, 2014


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Apr 7, 2014)

Just wanted to post an update. Went ahead and bought the camp chef version of the Dutch oven table. It worked great. Very pleased with it and honestly can't see cooking as much as we did camping this weekend without it. That would have been a lot of bending over.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 7, 2014)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Just wanted to post an update. Went ahead and bought the camp chef version of the Dutch oven table. It worked great. Very pleased with it and honestly can't see cooking as much as we did camping this weekend without it. That would have been a lot of bending over.


A luxury is only a luxury until you own one, then it becomes a necessity!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Apr 7, 2014)

Ha very true!


----------



## deansomers (Apr 7, 2014)

I use a do table. If you use one you wont go back to bending down all the time.


----------



## thedad45373 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thought I would try out an idea I've had today. Took an outside panel from an old furnace and removed the insulation.  Welded together some pipe. Four legs threaded to screw into frame. Makes knock down and transport real easy. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/333725/width/200/height/400[/I


[GALLERY="media, 333726"][/GALLERY]

[GALLERY="media, 333727"][/GALLERY]

Now for a look inside:  Blueberry cobbler for
dinner's dessert. Not quite done but you get the idea. 
[GALLERY="media, 333728"][/GALLERY]


----------



## thedad45373 (Aug 10, 2014)

Pan doesn't look the prettiest but inside the pan was yummie.


----------



## thedad45373 (Aug 10, 2014)

The finished product -- less the taste test.
Mmmmm. Good. 














image.jpg



__ thedad45373
__ Aug 10, 2014


----------



## jakesz28 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have really been considering buying one. Would love not bending over and can be used for a camp stove too. To bad the lodge is priced that high. May have to check out one of the others.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought the camp chef version and love it. It's a little cheaper than the lodge model and it's plenty sturdy.


----------

